# The Official Lebron Ridiculous Stat Thread



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's putting up some ridiculous numbers right now:

I'll go first off with PER
Currently at 30.41

By far tops in the league.

<table width="800"><tbody><tr class="headorange"><td width="21">RANK​</td> <td width="21">TEAM​</td> <td width="250">NAME​</td> <td width="21">POS​</td> <td class="colSpacer" width="1"> </td> <td width="21">G​</td> <td width="35">MIN/G​</td> <td width="45">PTS/40​</td> <td class="colSpacer" width="1"> </td> <td width="40">eFG​</td> <td width="40">FT%​</td> <td width="40">3P%​</td> <td width="40">TS%​</td> <td width="40">FT/FG​</td> <td class="colSpacer" width="1"> </td> <td width="40">PPR​</td> <td width="40">AST-r​</td> <td width="40">TO-r​</td> <td width="40">REB-r​</td> <td width="40">USG-r​</td> <td class="colSpacer" width="1"> </td> <td width="44">PER​</td> </tr> <!--/repeat--> <tr> <td>1​</td> <td>CLE​</td> <td>LeBron James​</td> <td>SF​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 49</td> <td> 40.6</td> <td> 29.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 51.7</td> <td> 70.7</td> <td> 31.1</td> <td> 56.50</td> <td> 33</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 3.9</td> <td> 19.9</td> <td> 9.1</td> <td> 11.6</td> <td> 32.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>30.41​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>2​</td> <td>NOR​</td> <td>Chris Paul​</td> <td>PG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 51</td> <td> 37.4</td> <td> 22.0</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 51.1</td> <td> 87.9</td> <td> 34.4</td> <td> 56.20</td> <td> 24</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 12.6</td> <td> 34.3</td> <td> 8.1</td> <td> 6.2</td> <td> 26.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>27.65​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>3​</td> <td>LAL​</td> <td>Pau Gasol (LAL)​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 8</td> <td> 33.9</td> <td> 25.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 65.1</td> <td> 78.7</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 69.10</td> <td> 35</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 0.5</td> <td> 12.6</td> <td> 7.6</td> <td> 12.1</td> <td> 20.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>27.49​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>4​</td> <td>PHO​</td> <td>Amare Stoudemire​</td> <td>C​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 52</td> <td> 33.3</td> <td> 28.4</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 58.7</td> <td> 78.9</td> <td> 19.0</td> <td> 64.70</td> <td> 43</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> -3.7</td> <td> 5.3</td> <td> 9.3</td> <td> 15.6</td> <td> 23.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>27.31​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>5​</td> <td>SAS​</td> <td>Manu Ginobili​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 48</td> <td> 31.1</td> <td> 26.4</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 54.6</td> <td> 83.3</td> <td> 42.1</td> <td> 61.60</td> <td> 40</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 0.6</td> <td> 18.9</td> <td> 11.9</td> <td> 9.5</td> <td> 28.2</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>26.11​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>6​</td> <td>BOS​</td> <td>Kevin Garnett​</td> <td>F​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 44</td> <td> 34.5</td> <td> 21.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 54.2</td> <td> 79.4</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 59.30</td> <td> 29</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 0.9</td> <td> 16.9</td> <td> 9.9</td> <td> 17.2</td> <td> 22.5</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.34​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>7​</td> <td>TOR​</td> <td>Chris Bosh​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 48</td> <td> 36.5</td> <td> 25.0</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 49.9</td> <td> 85.6</td> <td> 42.9</td> <td> 59.20</td> <td> 48</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> -1.9</td> <td> 9.7</td> <td> 9.4</td> <td> 14.6</td> <td> 25.2</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.22​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>8​</td> <td>LAL​</td> <td>Kobe Bryant​</td> <td>SG​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 54</td> <td> 38.0</td> <td> 29.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 50.4</td> <td> 84.8</td> <td> 35.2</td> <td> 57.60</td> <td> 36</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 0.3</td> <td> 15.9</td> <td> 10.2</td> <td> 8.8</td> <td> 29.8</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.13​</td> </tr> <tr> <td>9​</td> <td>SAS​</td> <td>Tim Duncan​</td> <td>FC​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 49</td> <td> 34.8</td> <td> 22.6</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 50.7</td> <td> 71.0</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 54.80</td> <td> 26</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> -1.1</td> <td> 13.7</td> <td> 10.7</td> <td> 19.9</td> <td> 25.9</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>25.01​</td> </tr> <tr class="greyrow"> <td>10​</td> <td>ORL​</td> <td>Dwight Howard​</td> <td>C​</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 57</td> <td> 38.7</td> <td> 22.5</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> 60.4</td> <td> 59.8</td> <td> 0.0</td> <td> 62.70</td> <td> 57</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td> -5.8</td> <td> 6.5</td> <td> 14.5</td> <td> 21.7</td> <td> 21.5</td> <td class="colSpacer"> </td> <td>24.92​</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron's putting up some ridiculous numbers right now:
> 
> I'll go first off with PER
> Currently at 30.41



That PER is insane.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also #1 in the league currently in adjusted +/- at 16.53

http://basketballvalue.com/index.php


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Paul is putting up ridiculous stats as well. For my money those have been the best two players this year.

That's unfair though that Gasol is number 3.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

They keep on coming:
#1 in the Roland Rating as well
<table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#0000ff"><center>*Production*</center></td> <td colspan="3" bgcolor="#ff0000"><center>*On Court/Off Court*</center></td> <td bgcolor="#ffcc00"><center>*Roland*</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#33cc33"> <td align="left">* Team*</td> <td align="left">* Player*</td> <td><center>*Min*</center></td> <td><center>*Own*</center></td> <td><center>*Opp*</center></td> <td><center>*Net*</center></td> <td><center>*On*</center></td> <td><center>*Off*</center></td> <td><center>*Net*</center></td> <td bgcolor="#ffcc00"><center>*Rating*</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> CLE</td> <td align="left"> James</td> <td align="center"> 74%</td> <td align="center">32.9</td> <td align="center">13.6</td> <td align="center"> +19.3</td> <td align="center"> +2.7</td> <td align="center"> -12.4</td> <td align="center"> +15.1</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +17.6</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> DET</td> <td align="left"> Billups</td> <td align="center"> 66%</td> <td align="center">26.7</td> <td align="center">12.2</td> <td align="center"> +14.4</td> <td align="center"> +12.2</td> <td align="center"> -2.5</td> <td align="center"> +14.7</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +14.5</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> LAL</td> <td align="left"> Bryant</td> <td align="center"> 79%</td> <td align="center">27.6</td> <td align="center">12.4</td> <td align="center"> +15.2</td> <td align="center"> +9.4</td> <td align="center"> -3.5</td> <td align="center"> +12.9</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +14.3</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> DAL</td> <td align="left"> Nowitzki</td> <td align="center"> 76%</td> <td align="center">27.3</td> <td align="center">16.3</td> <td align="center"> +11.0</td> <td align="center"> +7.9</td> <td align="center"> -9.9</td> <td align="center"> +17.8</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +13.7</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> BOS</td> <td align="left"> Garnett</td> <td align="center"> 59%</td> <td align="center">28.3</td> <td align="center">11.8</td> <td align="center"> +16.5</td> <td align="center"> +13.5</td> <td align="center"> +4.3</td> <td align="center"> +9.2</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +13.6</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> NOH</td> <td align="left"> Paul</td> <td align="center"> 74%</td> <td align="center">29.9</td> <td align="center">16.3</td> <td align="center"> +13.7</td> <td align="center"> +8.9</td> <td align="center"> -3.4</td> <td align="center"> +12.3</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +13.1</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> SAS</td> <td align="left"> Ginobili</td> <td align="center"> 58%</td> <td align="center">28.6</td> <td align="center">12.2</td> <td align="center"> +16.4</td> <td align="center"> +8.4</td> <td align="center"> +0.3</td> <td align="center"> +8.1</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +13.1</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> ORL</td> <td align="left"> Howard</td> <td align="center"> 80%</td> <td align="center">27.1</td> <td align="center">13.6</td> <td align="center"> +13.5</td> <td align="center"> +5.2</td> <td align="center"> -5.2</td> <td align="center"> +10.4</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +12.3</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> PHO</td> <td align="left"> Nash</td> <td align="center"> 70%</td> <td align="center">24.8</td> <td align="center">17.1</td> <td align="center"> +7.7</td> <td align="center"> +11.2</td> <td align="center"> -7.1</td> <td align="center"> +18.3</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +11.9</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> WAS</td> <td align="left"> Jamison</td> <td align="center"> 81%</td> <td align="center">22.4</td> <td align="center">17.2</td> <td align="center"> +5.2</td> <td align="center"> +3.6</td> <td align="center"> -16.8</td> <td align="center"> +20.4</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +11.3</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> TOR</td> <td align="left"> Bosh</td> <td align="center"> 67%</td> <td align="center">27.8</td> <td align="center">15.5</td> <td align="center"> +12.2</td> <td align="center"> +7.0</td> <td align="center"> -2.0</td> <td align="center"> +9.0</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +11.0</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> DEN</td> <td align="left"> Iverson</td> <td align="center"> 87%</td> <td align="center">22.9</td> <td align="center">12.3</td> <td align="center"> +10.6</td> <td align="center"> +4.1</td> <td align="center"> -6.7</td> <td align="center"> +10.8</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99"> +10.7</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.82games.com/ROLRTG8.HTM


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Chris Paul is putting up ridiculous stats as well. For my money those have been the best two players this year.
> 
> That's unfair though that Gasol is number 3.


Chris Paul may end up putting up the best PER every by a PG. That being said his numbers are dwarfed by Lebron

The Gasol number is fair in the sense it's only his LAL numbers: he's playing real well with the Lakers. It's not a big surprise though. He was unhappy in Memphis and he was producing at a high level his previous years. This is what makes that trade absolutely stupid IMO by Memphis: he's only freakin 27 so he's just entering his prime


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

#1 in the league in clutch time in points and +/-
<table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#33cc33"><td align="left">*Team*</td> <td align="left">* Player*</td> <td><center>*Gm*</center></td> <td><center>*Min*</center></td> <td><center>*+/-*</center></td> <td><center>*+/-*</center></td> <td><center>*Fga*</center></td> <td><center>*Fg%*</center></td> <td><center>*3pA*</center></td> <td><center>*3p%*</center></td> <td><center>*Fta*</center></td> <td><center>*Ft%*</center></td> <td bgcolor="#ffcc00"><center>*Pts*</center></td> <td><center>*Ast'd*</center></td> <td><center>*Reb*</center></td> <td><center>*Ast*</center></td> <td><center>*T/o*</center></td> <td><center>*Blk*</center></td> <td><center>*Stl*</center></td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> CLE</td> <td align="left"> James</td> <td align="center"> 32 </td> <td align="center"> 157 </td> <td align="center"> 109 </td> <td align="center">+33</td> <td align="center">36.7</td> <td align="center">.483</td> <td align="center">12.2</td> <td align="center">.275</td> <td align="center">25.4</td> <td align="center"> 79%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">59.0</td> <td align="center"> 22%</td> <td align="center">10.1</td> <td align="center"> 8.3</td> <td align="center"> 2.8</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> <td align="center"> 3.4</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> LAL</td> <td align="left"> Bryant</td> <td align="center"> 25 </td> <td align="center"> 78 </td> <td align="center"> 10 </td> <td align="center"> +6</td> <td align="center">35.5</td> <td align="center">.500</td> <td align="center"> 4.9</td> <td align="center">.375</td> <td align="center">17.2</td> <td align="center"> 75%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">50.2</td> <td align="center"> 17%</td> <td align="center"> 7.4</td> <td align="center"> 6.1</td> <td align="center"> 5.5</td> <td align="center"> 1.2</td> <td align="center"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> WAS</td> <td align="left"> Butler</td> <td align="center"> 18 </td> <td align="center"> 76 </td> <td align="center"> 14 </td> <td align="center"> +9</td> <td align="center">24.5</td> <td align="center">.513</td> <td align="center">10.1</td> <td align="center">.438</td> <td align="center">20.8</td> <td align="center"> 84%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">47.2</td> <td align="center"> 45%</td> <td align="center">13.8</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> <td align="center"> 3.8</td> <td align="center"> 0.6</td> <td align="center"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> SEA</td> <td align="left"> Durant</td> <td align="center"> 25 </td> <td align="center"> 94 </td> <td align="center">-26 </td> <td align="center">-13</td> <td align="center">25.1</td> <td align="center">.469</td> <td align="center"> 5.6</td> <td align="center">.727</td> <td align="center">19.5</td> <td align="center"> 86%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">44.6</td> <td align="center"> 52%</td> <td align="center"> 6.2</td> <td align="center"> 3.1</td> <td align="center"> 5.1</td> <td align="center"> 2.6</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> SAS</td> <td align="left"> Ginobili</td> <td align="center"> 24 </td> <td align="center"> 93 </td> <td align="center"> 32 </td> <td align="center">+17</td> <td align="center">19.7</td> <td align="center">.526</td> <td align="center">10.9</td> <td align="center">.476</td> <td align="center">20.2</td> <td align="center"> 92%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">44.5</td> <td align="center"> 50%</td> <td align="center"> 8.8</td> <td align="center">11.9</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> <td align="center"> 0.5</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> CHI</td> <td align="left"> Gordon</td> <td align="center"> 20 </td> <td align="center"> 87 </td> <td align="center">-31 </td> <td align="center">-17</td> <td align="center">30.5</td> <td align="center">.382</td> <td align="center"> 8.9</td> <td align="center">.500</td> <td align="center">17.7</td> <td align="center"> 90%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">43.8</td> <td align="center"> 57%</td> <td align="center"> 3.3</td> <td align="center"> 1.7</td> <td align="center"> 3.3</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> <td align="center"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> MIL</td> <td align="left"> Redd</td> <td align="center"> 27 </td> <td align="center"> 95 </td> <td align="center">-24 </td> <td align="center">-12</td> <td align="center">27.7</td> <td align="center">.382</td> <td align="center">10.6</td> <td align="center">.286</td> <td align="center">22.1</td> <td align="center"> 86%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">43.3</td> <td align="center"> 28%</td> <td align="center"> 6.5</td> <td align="center"> 3.5</td> <td align="center"> 5.0</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> <td align="center"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> DAL</td> <td align="left"> Nowitzki</td> <td align="center"> 27 </td> <td align="center"> 83 </td> <td align="center"> 57 </td> <td align="center">+33</td> <td align="center">25.0</td> <td align="center">.465</td> <td align="center"> 7.6</td> <td align="center">.308</td> <td align="center">19.2</td> <td align="center"> 90%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">43.0</td> <td align="center"> 50%</td> <td align="center">13.4</td> <td align="center"> 4.6</td> <td align="center"> 1.2</td> <td align="center"> 2.9</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> PHO</td> <td align="left"> Nash</td> <td align="center"> 28 </td> <td align="center"> 99 </td> <td align="center"> 22 </td> <td align="center">+11</td> <td align="center">24.8</td> <td align="center">.510</td> <td align="center">11.2</td> <td align="center">.522</td> <td align="center">13.6</td> <td align="center"> 85%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">42.8</td> <td align="center"> 19%</td> <td align="center"> 4.4</td> <td align="center">12.7</td> <td align="center"> 6.3</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> <td align="center"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> NOH</td> <td align="left"> Paul</td> <td align="center"> 19 </td> <td align="center"> 91 </td> <td align="center"> 26 </td> <td align="center">+14</td> <td align="center">26.5</td> <td align="center">.460</td> <td align="center"> 5.8</td> <td align="center">.364</td> <td align="center">18.0</td> <td align="center"> 85%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">41.8</td> <td align="center"> 17%</td> <td align="center"> 6.3</td> <td align="center"> 9.5</td> <td align="center"> 3.2</td> <td align="center"> 0.0</td> <td align="center"> 3.7</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> GSW</td> <td align="left"> Jackson</td> <td align="center"> 26 </td> <td align="center"> 103 </td> <td align="center"> 55 </td> <td align="center">+26</td> <td align="center">20.4</td> <td align="center">.455</td> <td align="center">16.7</td> <td align="center">.444</td> <td align="center">16.7</td> <td align="center"> 86%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">40.4</td> <td align="center"> 90%</td> <td align="center"> 6.5</td> <td align="center"> 2.8</td> <td align="center"> 3.3</td> <td align="center"> 0.5</td> <td align="center"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#f0f0df"> <td align="left"> TOR</td> <td align="left"> Bosh</td> <td align="center"> 22 </td> <td align="center"> 96 </td> <td align="center"> 21 </td> <td align="center">+11</td> <td align="center">25.4</td> <td align="center">.529</td> <td align="center"> 0.5</td> <td align="center">.000</td> <td align="center">15.0</td> <td align="center"> 90%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">40.4</td> <td align="center"> 51%</td> <td align="center">11.5</td> <td align="center"> 4.0</td> <td align="center"> 1.5</td> <td align="center"> 1.5</td> <td align="center"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td align="left"> GSW</td> <td align="left"> Davis</td> <td align="center"> 31 </td> <td align="center"> 120 </td> <td align="center"> 59 </td> <td align="center">+24</td> <td align="center">27.9</td> <td align="center">.514</td> <td align="center">10.0</td> <td align="center">.360</td> <td align="center">10.4</td> <td align="center"> 69%</td> <td align="center" bgcolor="#99ff99">39.5</td> <td align="center"> 13%</td> <td align="center"> 8.4</td> <td align="center">10.0</td> <td align="center"> 2.4</td> <td align="center"> 0.8</td> <td align="center"> 2.4</td></tr></tbody></table>
The +/- is absolutely ridiculous. Well then again so are the points/48 minutes in the clutch
http://www.82games.com/CSORT11.HTM


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow...BTW he's averaging something like 31/11/10 in the last 5 games.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

His assist totals could start skyrocketing if the guys we traded for do what they've been doing their whole careers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Using more traditional stats, currently Lebron is:
#1 in PPG
#8 in Assits/Games
#7 in Steals/Game
#3 in Minutes/Game


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

30.2/8.2/7.5
are you even serious who averages that in this day and age?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

You have to give a lot of credit to Kobe for helping Pau Gasol's PER. 

I used to be the first one to dog on Kobe for passing, but he has been spoon-feeding Pau Gasol since he arrived in Los Angeles. 


Kobe has really changed his game this year. His confidence in Bynum has carried over and now he is looking for teammates more often.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What I don't like is all Kobe did is start playing like Lebron. People applaud him that he now "get's it" but if passing to your teammates and including them is "getting it" Lebron has "got it" for his whole career now.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Using more traditional stats, currently Lebron is:
> #1 in PPG
> #8 in Assits/Games
> #7 in Steals/Game
> *#3 in Minutes/Game*



Hopefully with our new depth that total can drop a bit and keep him fresh, well, as fresh as possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> What I don't like is all Kobe did is start playing like Lebron. People applaud him that he now "get's it" but if passing to your teammates and including them is "getting it" Lebron has "got it" for his whole career now.


What I don't like is you not knowing that Kobe's played like this for a long time, but his teammates could never make the baskets. Kobe's been passing the ball around for quite some time not, but it's only this year that people have noticed it because his teammates are actually making the shots. We actually have a good team now, whereas before, Kobe was surrounded by the likes of Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Brian Cook, Maurice Evans, etc. 

He didn't start "playing like LeBron" as much as you'd love to believe that.

Oh, and to stay on topic, LeBron's stats this season are awesome, and he's doing wonders for my fantasy team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Keep As Is said:


> What I don't like is you not knowing that Kobe's played like this for a long time, but his teammates could never make the baskets. Kobe's been passing the ball around for quite some time not, but it's only this year that people have noticed it because his teammates are actually making the shots. We actually have a good team now, whereas before, Kobe was surrounded by the likes of Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Brian Cook, Maurice Evans, etc.
> 
> He didn't start "playing like LeBron" as much as you'd love to believe that.
> 
> Oh, and to stay on topic, LeBron's stats this season are awesome, and he's doing wonders for my fantasy team.


Maybe, maybe not: I certainly have seen more then a fair share of games like the Cavs game where Kobe decides to go mano o mano instead of playing team ball but whatever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Maybe, maybe not: I certainly have seen more then a fair share of games like the Cavs game where Kobe decides to go mano o mano instead of playing team ball but whatever.


Right, he has gone one-on-one many times, but again, you have to factor in who his teammates were and why he was doing it. This season, he's only done it a couple of times (one being the Cavs game), but that doesn't mean that he's not consistently playing team ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Keep As Is said:


> What I don't like is you not knowing that Kobe's played like this for a long time, but his teammates could never make the baskets. Kobe's been passing the ball around for quite some time not, but it's only this year that people have noticed it because his teammates are actually making the shots. We actually have a good team now, whereas before, Kobe was surrounded by the likes of Kwame Brown, Smush Parker, Brian Cook, Maurice Evans, etc.


I'd take Mo Evans and Smush parker over Eric Snow and Ira Newble any day. I just don't find the maturation of Kobe's game all that impressive. He played with Hall of Famers and was still gunning for himself on too many nights. I contend he single-handedly lost the Lakers a championship against Detroit, because of his stubborn refusal to use Shaq better.

Kobe is an amazing scorer. But I think even at his most teammate friendly, he pails in comparison to Lebron. I don't know that there's a superstar out there that has been pro-team to as much of a detriment as Lebron.

The Cavs lost the first two games to Detroit last year BECAUSE he trusted his teammates even on the final shot.

Both guys are obviously just trying to win games. But I think Lebron is underrated when he's compared to Kobe very often.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I'd take Mo Evans and Smush parker over Eric Snow and Ira Newble any day. I just don't find the maturation of Kobe's game all that impressive. He played with Hall of Famers and was still gunning for himself on too many nights. I contend he single-handedly lost the Lakers a championship against Detroit, because of his stubborn refusal to use Shaq better.
> 
> Kobe is an amazing scorer. But I think even at his most teammate friendly, he pails in comparison to Lebron. I don't know that there's a superstar out there that has been pro-team to as much of a detriment as Lebron.
> 
> ...


I can give you Mo Evans, but the fact that you just said you would actually take Smush Parker over anybody else in the NBA is mind-boggling. I don't think you've seen him play. And he didn't single-handedly lose the championship in 2004. The main reason we lost that game was because of Malone's injury, and the fact that he missed some games during the Finals. But to each his/her own.

I also don't think that Kobe at his "most teammate friendly" pails in comparison to LeBron, but again, to each his/her own. 

And it's funny that you think LeBron is underrated when he's compared to Kobe, because I feel the exact opposite as of late. But whatever, they're both great players, and I'm just glad I have a chance to watch them play.

I guess we can just agree to disagree.


----------

